

This video is how people will feel and react to Facebook in 2 years - replayzero
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rXYgvayux-w#!

======
flexxaeon
How we _should_ feel & react, perhaps. Will we, I doubt it.

Video does make me realize... we give up a lot of privacy to big business that
we wouldn't give to a 'harmless' dude on the street.

------
powatom
How is this even remotely like Facebook?

All I saw in this video was an idiot harassing people.

------
jayfuerstenberg
This is how I feel about Facebook and much of the internet now.

